# New Steinhart, Ocean vintage GMT!



## Bertelsen

Details here










Looks great!


----------



## Tony A.H

Nice :-!
love All that Brushed look.!


----------



## Chromejob

The pic on the home page is nice ... almost looks DLC?










I prefer my GMT watch to have a rotating bezel, but if this is the model that Gunter offers (to us, or to the world) in DLC, I think I will be unable to resist. *I love the retro appeal!*


----------



## heywatchit

Finally an Ocean without the Mercedes hands...I LOVE IT! Hope there are more to come...


----------



## edoze

I thought I was done buying watches for a while, but this might change that - definitely my favourite Steinhart diver yet!

Love the fact the hands aren't Mercedes too...

As pointed out on the other thread it's awfully close to a Rolex orange hand Explorer 2 - but a lovely design.


----------



## Engi

Very nice GMT !!! :-!

I like it but I would prefer a cyclop magnifier on the date ! Is it possible to have it mounted on it ? 

Ciao

Engi


----------



## muffle

Is it just me or am I the only one disappointed with this watch? This is just a Rolex Steve McQueen rep, but without even the word Rolex on the dial!
This is ridiculous. I know they have already done this with the GMT etc. but surely Steinhart can do better than just copy an existing design. I might as well just buy a "real" rep from China for half the price. 

Don't get me wrong I like Steinhart, I own a 44mm Pilot and would love an Ocean DLC a Triton PVD and maybe a black Military....but not this.


----------



## Chromejob

I think if enough of us say, "C'mon, that's an old design that we can get anywhere, give us something original like the Triton, Proteus, et al," then I'm confident that Gunter will. Then again ... these Rolex reproductions may pay the rent and staff salaries, allowing Gunter to indulge in less popular original designs. In the current economy (here, there, all over), it really is about bringing in sustaining revenue.

Waiting to see the new Ocean 2 ... just as long as it's not a repro of an Orient Mako, Omega Seamaster/PO, or IWC RN diver. (Can't tell from this.)


----------



## primerak

Chromejob said:


> I think if enough of us say, "C'mon, that's an old design that we can get anywhere, give us something original like the Triton, Proteus, et al," then I'm confident that Gunter will. Then again ... these Rolex reproductions may pay the rent and staff salaries, allowing Gunter to indulge in less popular original designs. In the current economy (here, there, all over), it really is about bringing in sustaining revenue.
> 
> Waiting to see the new Ocean 2 ... just as long as it's not a repro of an Orient Mako, Omega Seamaster/PO, or IWC RN diver. (Can't tell from this.)


Agreed wish it would of been more original considering the anticipation. IMO I think you can more than pay the rent, staff salaries, etc...with more original designs further establishing your brand and potentially creating new demand base you didn't have before. Even some of Steinhart's more original designs have been perpetually sold out and I thought they were firmly moving in this direction? When you get it right with 'Origianl', there is no comparison to a 'reproduction', from an increased revenue/brand awareness perspective.


----------



## tom_hanx

Next question on the agenda would naturally be - how does it stack up against the MKII Capstone?









(image borrowed from MKII website)


----------



## lgking

I like the bezel numbers on the Mk II better. The Steinhart bezel numbers look weak and anemic (cheap). 

If you are going to copy a Rolex...copy it correctly.


----------



## eeek

You can love it or hate it. But, I think it looks great.


----------



## ArticMan

muffle said:


> I*s it just me or am I the only one disappointed with this watch? This is just a Rolex Steve McQueen rep, but without even the word Rolex on the dial!
> This is ridiculous. I know they have already done this with the GMT etc. but surely Steinhart can do better than just copy an existing design. I might as well just buy a "real" rep from China for half the price.
> *
> Don't get me wrong I like Steinhart, I own a 44mm Pilot and would love an Ocean DLC a Triton PVD and maybe a black Military....but not this.


+1 It really sad that they cant do better than ripping of old desings. That one is a COPY scaled in size a bit. <|<|<| They shoud be ashamed. I really feel sorry for them because they keep going on that way.


----------



## chuckf1

Well I liked the new GMT well enough that I just bought one. Will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## Riker

Good for you mate... Be sure to post pics when it arrives.....;-)



chuckf1 said:


> Well I liked the new GMT well enough that I just bought one. Will post pictures when it arrives.


----------



## oiram

*looks a lot like this

Avier : Adventurist GMT : AVI21 : Bernard Watch Co.

From what i remember grovana is the source company for the ocean 1s...they also do the robert poseidon...so could be they did this and sold it to other companies...*


----------



## edwinwalke

Chromejob said:


> I think if enough of us say, "C'mon, that's an old design that we can get anywhere, give us something original like the Triton, Proteus, et al," then I'm confident that Gunter will. Then again ... these Rolex reproductions may pay the rent and staff salaries, allowing Gunter to indulge in less popular original designs. In the current economy (here, there, all over), it really is about bringing in sustaining revenue.
> 
> I think you are right on in your assessment. These designs are tried and true and I personally think a lot of watch buyers that cannot afford the real thing but don't want to waste their money on a cheap knockoff will buy these watches. They get the design they like and desired for a reasonable price.


----------



## edwinwalke

chuckf1 said:


> Well I liked the new GMT well enough that I just bought one. Will post pictures when it arrives.


Good for you. Enjoy your new Steinhart. If you are not a current owner I think you will be pleasantly surprised at the quality and value. I was and I am comparing to Rolex and Omega. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on the GMT Ocean Red/Blue.

By the way -- Go TarHeels


----------



## Newton

Looks pretty awesome to me. I need to count my Christmas pennies and see whats left over.


----------



## grabtime

I have been giving this some thought and my conclusion is this...
This watch actual makes a lot of sense for Steinhart. Hear me out...

If you look at it this way. You will fall into either of the categories:
- You own the original Orange Hand Explorer II
- You don't own the ....Explorer II

So in fact - even if it were in your collection, you have to ask yourself - Would you wear a 30 year old watch on a beach holiday or go hiking. Probably not.

Therefore, just like the case for the Nav B Pilot line - it's a historic piece and Steinhart gives you access to what could be one of the most functional and true to form homage without compromising on the essence of a good watch. Being worn. Being reliable. Being accurate. Steinhart ticks all the boxes.

I enjoy the fact that Steinhart is branching out with Triton and now the Proteus - I believe they can compete and excel in original and conceptual pieces ready for market.

This watch is gift for watch lovers. This could become a classic in it's own right. In 50 years people might be looking at this completely differently and rather say "I wish I could have got my hands on the earlier Steinhart homage, it's worth a bomb"


----------



## sbeams

*Re: New Steinhart, Ocean vintage GMT!llo*

lol.

When I saw this new watch I said "wow!! Thats a nice original design, very clean.". Then someone posted the Rolex in the other thread and I became instantly disappointed 

I have an Ocean 1 GMT--and while I like it--I wish Steinhart would stop making copies of Rolex timepieces. I understand they sell more than their Triton, Proteus, etc. They're now just becoming another Rolex copycat manufacturer. They ARE a good value for the money but damn it's kind of embarrassing when most of their watches look like EXACT copies in a larger case.

Maybe they're going the way MarcelloC went? First they made Rolex copies with their names on them and now they've decorated, added components, etc. to their movements. They no longer look like Rolexes but their own style of watch. The price went up as well but I've seen they're of high quality.


----------



## chuckf1

edwinwalke said:


> Good for you. Enjoy your new Steinhart. If you are not a current owner I think you will be pleasantly surprised at the quality and value. I was and I am comparing to Rolex and Omega. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on the GMT Ocean Red/Blue.
> 
> By the way -- Go TarHeels


This is my 2nd Steiny. Looking forward to it joining its older brother - the first version of the Military model.


----------



## mah

Tried and true case and design. I just ordered mine, every time I order a Steinhart I am very happy when it arrives. Watch designs have all basically been done. My opinion. Unless you are going to go off the deep end and do something crazy with a super high end movement they are pretty much the same old thing. The advantage of getting a Steinhart product is the quality verses the price. I do a little amateur watch restoration and have seen junk and solid watches. So heres the real deal for me, I have had nothing but excellent service from Steinhart. Every watch I have from them runs (+-) 5 secs out of the box brand new never worn. This is an accomplishment since they are shipped to me in the USA from Europe. You also are getting the culture of Steinhart. How may times have you e mailed Breitling, UN, of Courm and got an answer from their president? The watches I have from Steinhart are solid well finished quality piece's with real swiss movements. Hard to beat, I used to think that if I didn't pay 4-5k for a watch it was junk. Now I can have pretty much any style watch that I like at an affordable price. Keep up the good work Gunter! Just my two cents.....


----------



## Riker

What is the negative fuss about, seriously.....

Steinhart has a business plan that is working & working well. They have great quality watches, some-in house designs, some using design markers from some other makes (everyone does it). Point is they sell very well & Steinhart is very popular. Infact, for a watch company that is less than a decade old they are a superb success story. Gunter is very passionate about watches & the customer experience.

Going by the 31 PM's I have already received from you guys about this watch, 27 like it. Think that says it all right......;-)

What is on the drawing board & in the pipeline for release are a bunch of great watches that will continue to cement Steinhart as a genuine brand. Great watches at great prices, simple, easy, no fuss. Above all, watches to be *enjoyed*....;-)


----------



## ancient_mariner

Pure hotness!


----------



## mikeb

I have just ordered mine.
This is a very interesting homage to a watch which has not been produced for a long time, and is almost impossible to get hold of second hand (without taking out a second mortgage). The differences, size, hands,dial, date window, also make this watch one to have, even though I already own an Explorer II with red gmt hand.
Looking forward to receiving my sixth Steinhart; my Christmas present to me.


----------



## pinchycm

I think it's gorgeous. I'd totally rock that.


----------



## Chromejob

oiram said:


> Avier : Adventurist GMT : AVI21 : Bernard Watch Co.


A coworker has one or two Aviers (including this model, I think), and loves it. Great quality, like Steinhart.

Someone mentioned the MK II LRRP Capstone. I'm not sure what makes it cost $1250, but with Avier and now Steinhart making near identical models for half that before tax/VAT/shipping, I think the Capstone no longer has a corner on this design's market.



grabtime said:


> ... This could become a classic in it's own right. In 50 years people might be looking at this completely differently and rather say "I wish I could have got my hands on the earlier Steinhart homage, it's worth a bomb"


It already is a classic, that's why others already make homages to this. ;-) ... And will probably continue to. I think this is an offering to pay the bills and fund the interesting models that are less appealing to the mass market.

This is a WIS enclave here, so opinions are liable to come in industrial strength varieties. None of what I'm posting is to criticize Herr Steinhart & co. Great watches, competitive prices, personal service, great after-sale support -- what's not to like? I'd rather buy a $500+ watch from Gunter Steinhart or Bill Yao or Roy Taylor or any of a dozen or more watch makers (who do more than just buy branded movements and dials, slap them together and sell them) than from Costco or an impersonal AD selling high street brands which cost so much to pay for all the middlemen with their hands out.

But when I buy from these gentlemen (and ladies), I prefer to get something that's more distinctive and "special." That's my view,... your mileage may vary. b-)


----------



## edwinwalke

Does anyone know if the bezel on this model rotates?


----------



## H.Solo

edwinwalke said:


> Does anyone know if the bezel on this model rotates?


No, its a fixed bezel!


----------



## muffle

pinchycm said:


> I think it's gorgeous. I'd totally rock that.


Yeah, you're right it is gorgeous - maybe that's because Rolex designed it!

Come on Steinhart stop putting out these cheap Rolex copies. You can do better than that. How hard is it to come up with an original design? I would rather have one original design a year (a la Triton) than numerous fake Rolexes.

The more fake watches they sell, the less likely I want _any_ Steinhart on my wrist. In my opinion they are devaluing their brand with every fake watch they bring out.

And yes, I used the word FAKE numerous times on purpose.....


----------



## sbeams

muffle said:


> Yeah, you're right it is gorgeous - maybe that's because Rolex designed it!
> 
> Come on Steinhart stop putting out these cheap Rolex copies. You can do better than that. How hard is it to come up with an original design? I would rather have one original design a year (a la Triton) than numerous fake Rolexes.
> 
> The more fake watches they sell, the less likely I want _any_ Steinhart on my wrist. In my opinion they are devaluing their brand with every fake watch they bring out.
> 
> And yes, I used the word FAKE numerous times on purpose.....


+ 1 I agree with you. Don't be afraid to voice your opinion |> this is a public forum after all. I own a Steinhart OCEAN 1 GMT and a NavB Chrono because of their GREAT value. The think that irks me is that they keep pumping out fake Rolexes--even though they have small touches that makes them a "Steinhart"....it isn't enough.

I LIKE my Ocean 1 and I LIKE my NavB Chrono but when they put a "coming soon" banner on their website with an orange--I instantly thought it was going to be an original Steinhart design. But nope, it's a Rolex design with Steinharts logo.

*sigh*. I like Steinhart but I don't like the way theyre going. I'm not 'hating' and not knocking on the brand but it's becoming a bit dumb with the whole fake Rolex line. Whoever said "all styles have been done already" I consider that utter BS. You can switch out a Mercedes hand with a Sword hand and it'll look much more original than a Rolex clone. Maybe make the bezel all blue with different number font. It isn't _that_ hard.

Steinhart DOES have a great value in terms of bang for your buck but I wish they wouldn't copy Rolex for their designs is all. It's not the end of the world if a couple of costumers dislike a certain aspect of a company, it's ok, criticism is good :-!


----------



## tom_hanx

@ muffle: Please be spare in your comments and insults - those are completely uncalled for and most certainly not deserved. 

The design of Rolex is subject to normal conditions and over time, others are allowed to use it as it transforms into "generic" design. Such is the case with countless other designs from the past, now available from reputable companies (Zenith, Longines, IWC, Jaeger Lecoultre to name a few). 

The fact that the "original", read vintage Rolex Cave Dweller, now fetches tens of thousands in bids is a testament to the design but doesn't make MKII, Steinhart or other companies producers of "fakes". Those that make fake watches, try to sell them for what they are not, putting "Rolex" on the dial of a cheap Chinese replica. 

Steinhart supply great value (quality/price) and making such design available to those who cannot spend thousands on the Rolex is a blessing. Full disclosure - I am not related in any way to Steinhart but am impressed with their community interaction and quality, so I intend to make my first Steinhart purchase soon.

It is easy in watch world - if you don't like it - move along. There are so many to chose from. One thing is constant around here, and that is good words and mutual respect. I doubt that with your attitude you will have much luck in the Rolex forum or anywhere else for that matter. 

Nothing personal, I simply do not approve of few people spoiling the fun of others, let alone being disrespectful of the work done by someone. I cannot imagine what you will say/write to those in the Affordable Forum...

Have fun and let others have fun, too. :-!


----------



## muffle

I don't hate Steinhart, I love my Pilot* - excellent value for money, excellent build quality, great service etc....

_But_, if Steinhart keep churning out these copies then I'm not sure I'll keep it due to the fact the brand will be more associated with the fake Rolexes than their original designs.

I guess what I'm trying to say is there is no need for Steinhart to make them (I don't buy the whole "it's their bread and butter nonsense"). They are harming the company's reputation by producing these copies. At least try and make them a bit different, like the PVD coating on the Ocean Black.

*and yes, I realise it's a copy of an original Pilot watch made by Laco, IWC, Stowa,A. Lange & Söhne, but it's not the same as blatantly ripping off Rolex, albeit with a different size case.

Sorry, I'll drop it now...


----------



## muffle

In reply to *tom_hanx*

1. Rolex Cave Dweller? Er...no (try Boschett)

2. Sorry, are you saying Zenith, Longines, IWC, Jaeger Lecoultre copy original watch designs?

3. I like Steinhart, hence I bought a Pilot, unlike your good self.

4. I don't generally post on forum (hence my low post count), but I feel strongly about this (as if you hadn't guessed!!)


----------



## ArticMan

tom_hanx said:


> @ muffle: Please be spare in your comments and insults - those are completely uncalled for and most certainly not deserved.
> 
> The design of Rolex is subject to normal conditions and over time, others are allowed to use it as it transforms into "generic" design. Such is the case with countless other designs from the past, now available from reputable companies (Zenith, Longines, IWC, Jaeger Lecoultre to name a few).
> 
> The fact that the "original", read vintage Rolex Cave Dweller, now fetches tens of thousands in bids is a testament to the design but doesn't make MKII, Steinhart or other companies producers of "fakes". Those that make fake watches, try to sell them for what they are not, putting "Rolex" on the dial of a cheap Chinese replica.
> 
> Steinhart supply great value (quality/price) and making such design available to those who cannot spend thousands on the Rolex is a blessing. Full disclosure - I am not related in any way to Steinhart but am impressed with their community interaction and quality, so I intend to make my first Steinhart purchase soon.
> 
> It is easy in watch world - if you don't like it - move along. There are so many to chose from. One thing is constant around here, and that is good words and mutual respect. I doubt that with your attitude you will have much luck in the Rolex forum or anywhere else for that matter.
> 
> Nothing personal, I simply do not approve of few people spoiling the fun of others, let alone *being disrespectful of the work done by someone*. I cannot imagine what you will say/write to those in the Affordable Forum...
> 
> Have fun and let others have fun, too. :-!


In my opinion it is really disrespectful to make money out of desings done by someone else.:-|


----------



## fotoman

tom_hanx said:


> @ muffle: Please be spare in your comments and insults - those are completely uncalled for and most certainly not deserved.
> 
> The design of Rolex is subject to normal conditions and over time, others are allowed to use it as it transforms into "generic" design. Such is the case with countless other designs from the past, now available from reputable companies (Zenith, Longines, IWC, Jaeger Lecoultre to name a few).
> 
> The fact that the "original", read vintage Rolex Cave Dweller, now fetches tens of thousands in bids is a testament to the design but doesn't make MKII, Steinhart or other companies producers of "fakes". Those that make fake watches, try to sell them for what they are not, putting "Rolex" on the dial of a cheap Chinese replica.
> 
> Steinhart supply great value (quality/price) and making such design available to those who cannot spend thousands on the Rolex is a blessing. Full disclosure - I am not related in any way to Steinhart but am impressed with their community interaction and quality, so I intend to make my first Steinhart purchase soon.
> 
> It is easy in watch world - if you don't like it - move along. There are so many to chose from. One thing is constant around here, and that is good words and mutual respect. I doubt that with your attitude you will have much luck in the Rolex forum or anywhere else for that matter.
> 
> Nothing personal, I simply do not approve of few people spoiling the fun of others, let alone being disrespectful of the work done by someone. I cannot imagine what you will say/write to those in the Affordable Forum...
> 
> Have fun and let others have fun, too. :-!


C'mon unless you have enough evidence, plz don't use the wording as *a cheap Chinese replica *in your post on this forum arbitrarily! Watch replicas could be made in any corner on this planet.


----------



## Chromejob

C'mon gang. Feel free to voice your opinion, but let's not use the word "fake" unless you're referring to an intentional (and fraudulent) fake of a name brand watch. Steinharts are NOT fake Rolexes, they are bona fide Steinharts. MK II doesn't make fake Rolexes, neither do Marcello C, Robert, Invicta, Alpha,... ad infinitum.

It weakens your argument if you pepper it with inaccurate and inflammatory statements like that.


----------



## grabtime

fotoman said:


> C'mon unless you have enough evidence, plz don't use the wording as *a cheap Chinese replica *in your post on this forum arbitrarily! Watch replicas could be made in any corner on this planet.


well said, especially since many highly regarded "Swiss" watches are more or less "Chinese Made" yet accepted by the watch snobs, additionally the Chinese are least likely to wear "fakes" it's market forces primarily of Western origin that make fakes viable. Remember - as you point, four fingers are pointing back at ya.


----------



## muffle

Chromejob said:


> C'mon gang. Feel free to voice your opinion, but let's not use the word "fake" unless you're referring to an intentional (and fraudulent) fake of a name brand watch. Steinharts are NOT fake Rolexes, they are bona fide Steinharts. MK II doesn't make fake Rolexes, neither do Marcello C, Robert, Invicta, Alpha,... ad infinitum.
> 
> It weakens your argument if you pepper it with inaccurate and inflammatory statements like that.


If you, as a designer had spent long and hard on a design, no matter how long ago, would you be happy of someone blatantly copied it?

Do you not agree that these are *more than similar*?


















and these?


----------



## Chromejob

muffle said:


> If you, as a designer had spent long and hard on a design, no matter how long ago, would you be happy of someone blatantly copied it?
> 
> Do you not agree that these are *more than similar*?


Ahem. Now you're not saying "fake," you're just pointing out that the Steinhart GMT-Ocean 1 and Ocean Vintage GMT models are near-reproductions of classic designs first released by Rolex. No one's contesting that.


----------



## muffle

Chromejob said:


> Ahem. Now you're not saying "fake," you're just pointing out that the Steinhart GMT-Ocean 1 and Ocean Vintage GMT models are near-reproductions of classic designs first released by Rolex. No one's contesting that.


What I'm saying is I'm unlikely to buy another Steinhart while they keep churning out copies (read fakes) of someone else's designs.

Brand value is EVERYTHING. Top brands in the world - Apple, Aston Martin, Ferrari - would they be seen copying someone else?

Be innovative. Anyone can copy someone else. Th


----------



## Chromejob

muffle said:


> chromejob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem. Now you're not saying "fake," you're just pointing out that the Steinhart GMT-Ocean 1 and Ocean Vintage GMT models are near-reproductions of classic designs first released by Rolex. No one's contesting that.
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is I'm unlikely to buy another Steinhart while they keep churning out copies (read fakes) of someone else's designs.
> 
> Brand value is EVERYTHING. Top brands in the world - Apple, Aston Martin, Ferrari - would they be seen copying someone else? ...
Click to expand...

Well, now you're saying "fakes" again. :roll: I give up.

BTW, Apple derived much of their GUI principles from Xerox PARC creations. DId that make the Mac any less original? I don't think so. (No comment on the two cars.)


----------



## fotoman

Chromejob said:


> Well, now you're saying "fakes" again. :roll: I give up.
> 
> BTW, Apple derived much of their GUI principles from Xerox PARC creations. DId that make the Mac any less original? I don't think so. (No comment on the two cars.)


Now may I conclude some of the implicit norms as follows:

a scaled copy with a different logo can be considered as a *homage*, with so called excellent performance over price, because they are Swiss Made.
a direct copy with an Asian movement is a shameless counterfeit, arbitrarily labeled as CHINESE REPLICA, though a majority of them come from other Asian countries or regions or even somewhere in Europe.


----------



## tom_hanx

muffle said:


> In reply to *tom_hanx*
> 
> 1. Rolex Cave Dweller? Er...no (try Boschett)
> 
> 2. Sorry, are you saying Zenith, Longines, IWC, Jaeger Lecoultre copy original watch designs?
> 
> 3. I like Steinhart, hence I bought a Pilot, unlike your good self.
> 
> 4. I don't generally post on forum (hence my low post count), but I feel strongly about this (as if you hadn't guessed!!)


1. cave explorer, cave dweller... other brands that use the same design - my bad, should not have used the model of another company
2. all of these companies have models which were used by others before them
3. what's with the irony and sarcasm? no need for that. if you like steinhart, act like it 
4. didn't comment on your post count, neither your being passionate about something. only your spilling personal emotion where few care about it.


----------



## bigfatpaul

I think the semantics arguments here are a little strange. I wouldn't call Steinharts "fakes", as they aren't putting "Rolex" on the dial and holding themselves out to be what they aren't. That said, "homage" on these forums is seems to be a high-brow way to avoid calling these "replicas," which is what they are. Peep a dictionary: a "replica" is any close or exact copy or reproduction; a "homage" is a public showing of respect. I would wager that Rolex doesn't consider it respectful to have all of these boutiques cranking out Sub/Explorer clones. My guess is that while they don't like it, they're not particularly concerned as the person who buys a Steinhart Ocean wasn't about to buy a Sub -- they're in a completely different price point.

I have an Ocean 1 GMT; it's a very nicely made watch. But it is absolutely a replica of a Rolex GMT. I didn't want to drop the cash on a Rolex GMT, hence I bought the Steinhart. But I have no illusions that the Steinhart is its own animal - it's not. It's a Rolex clone, save for the name (even the crown logo's a bit too close, imo). I have to agree that the more new replicas they churn out, the more they dilute their ability to distinguish themselves as an original watchmaker with their own value.


----------



## exxondus

guys, simmer down. 

Steinhart had been churning out rolex 'homages' since day one and are continuing to do so even tho they are pretty much more successfuly now (i.e. hopefully not known as a homage churning and more of an original watch maker).

Anyway, no pt arguing about this. let just pray they don also jump on the luminor homage bandwagons.

Cheers and peace out.


----------



## marshallpangkey

When I first saw this watch I thought it looked amazing. I was seriously considering buying it until... I realized it's a Homage (I know the difference between fake and homage). I agree with muffle, the more homages they produce, the more their company seems more as a "Homage" company instead of one that produces original designs. I feel like they did well with some of their originals such as the Proteus, and I hope they produce more original designs as opposed to copies of rolexes. 

I have a Nav. B chrono, so I'm not against steinhart or anything..


----------



## Ryeguy

" When I first saw this watch I thought it looked amazing. I was seriously considering buying it until... I realized it's a Homage " 

What - so now that you know this is a homage to a nearly un-obtainable Rolex design from 30+ years ago you don't like it? Would you prefer to hunt for a real 1655 and drop $30,000 on one to wear it on a daily basis? 

To copy a readily available existing design (Rolex Sub or PAM) is one thing (and I'm not getting into that debate), but to provide the enthusiast (it's not like you can buy a Steinhart in a mall) the opportunity to own a classic design at fraction of the price of the original is, in my opinion, a good thing.

To the earlier poster who offered the suggestion of buying a Chinese 1655 knock-off - at least this Steinhart offers 300M water resistance, a real 2893-2 movement, known build quality and customer service. I've looked at the other options and I don't trust any of them enough to send them my money. 

I don't own a Steinhart yet, but this 1655 homage is definitely on my list for 2011.


----------



## Whoknewi

First of all, I own a Ocean 1 Black DLC and I love it. I have always loved the Sub/Sea-Dweller design and in the future if funds allow, I would definitely like to purchase either watch. However, the DLC version offered by Steinhart, imo, is a different animal. I love the all black look, the green indices, and the new caseback. I also know an all black sub/sea-dweller is more money than I would ever spend on a watch, even if I did have the funds. That is why I had no issue purchasing the Ocean 1 Black DLC. The same goes for the vintage red, which I would like to own in the future. 

Although the direct replicas are not my cup of tea, that is only the case because they are "readily" available. Although, that shouldn't stop someone from purchasing a well made watch because there is definitely a difference between dropping several grand on a watch and dropping several hundred. 

This "new" watch by Steinhart imo is a great value. Looks well made and it allows people to purchase something that is not readily available (Ryeguy's point).


----------



## Uwe W.

Hi everyone,

Unfortunately, I've been away for the past 14 days otherwise this thread wouldn't have lasted as long as it has. Please respect the forum rules that prohibit the discussion of replica or "fake" watches. The watches that Steinhart produce are not fake watches - end of discussion. By all means discuss what you do or do not like about this new model, however, if there are anymore references or comparisons to fake watches I will close this thread. PM me if you don't understand this point.

Thanks,

Uwe

(Forum Rule *#8*: No *discussions* or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a moderator or the site owner. In general, any posts that involves the *discussion*, encouragement, or solicitation of any kind of illegal activities, whether watch-related or not, is prohibited.)


----------



## marshallpangkey

What I meant was I just dont like the idea that they keep producing homages, not the watch itself, it's great. I own a steinhart myself so I know the quality is great. Its jst that I feel like (it's my opinion don't be all sensitive and defensive) they should put more effort into making more original designs, since they already have enough rolex homages. And again, no need to be all like "Steinhart has great quality watches for a fraction of the price!!!" I KNOW.


----------



## Newton

I have never been a big fan of "homage" watches. I tend to enjoy unique designs that a lot of smaller brands are offering. That being said I purchased my first Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red a few months back and am very pleased with it. I bought it for the same reason I am probably going to pull the trigger on the Ocean Vintage GMT, homage watches of vintage pieces that are no longer available. Even if I win the lottery I cannot stroll in to the local Rolex AD and ask for a 30 year old Explorer. If you like the look, there is no other way to obtain it other than buying a "homage" version.

I understand the comments about the direction that Steinhart takes with its Rolex versions, however, like any other business, Steinhart is just that, a business. If you don't like what they are doing, stop buying their watches. As long as they continue to sell out of Rolex GMT replicas, then they really don't have any reason to go in a different direction.

I will continue to purchase Steinhart watches for the value they represent. However, I will not purchase the Ocean, or GMT models. Not because I have an ethical problem with it, but because I enjoy the more unique Steinhart offerings. 

Buy what you like, like what you buy. If someone has a problem with it.......tough.

Nuff said.


----------



## djs86

Newton said:


> I have never been a big fan of "homage" watches. I tend to enjoy unique designs that a lot of smaller brands are offering. That being said I purchased my first Steinhart Ocean Vintage Red a few months back and am very pleased with it. I bought it for the same reason I am probably going to pull the trigger on the Ocean Vintage GMT, homage watches of vintage pieces that are no longer available. Even if I win the lottery I cannot stroll in to the local Rolex AD and ask for a 30 year old Explorer. If you like the look, there is no other way to obtain it other than buying a "homage" version.
> 
> I understand the comments about the direction that Steinhart takes with its Rolex versions, however, like any other business, Steinhart is just that, a business. If you don't like what they are doing, stop buying their watches. As long as they continue to sell out of Rolex GMT replicas, then they really don't have any reason to go in a different direction.
> 
> I will continue to purchase Steinhart watches for the value they represent. However, I will not purchase the Ocean, or GMT models. Not because I have an ethical problem with it, but because I enjoy the more unique Steinhart offerings.
> 
> Buy what you like, like what you buy. If someone has a problem with it.......tough.
> 
> Nuff said.


:-!:-!:-!:-! I agree with you on all points Newton. My Ocean One Vintage Red was my first time Steinhart as well. I will admit, at the time I was looking for Submariner style watch, and I loved the design, and I'm a college student, I can't really afford it right now and my I*****A's were no longer cutting it for me. I wanted a Swiss Made automatic watch in my price range and a very good friend of mine (hes lazysteve89), turned me onto Steinhart. WOW, what a company. I loved their range of products, and I had developed a love for pilot watches as well. I did research on the Vintage Red (mainly right here on WUS) and learned about it being a tribute to the Double Red Vintage Sea Dweller. I loved the classic look of this watch, no cyclops, plexiglass, and it looks so good on NATO. I debated between this and the 44mm Nav-B II auto for a month or so and the Ocean won :-d (bad pun I know) Anyway I digress from the point.

I look at these watches as a sort of attention grabber for Steinhart. I was ready to buy a Nav-B-Chrono right after the Ocean One, but I had a former friend of mine steal my guitar amplifier half stack I was going to sell to him before I moved away for school. I feel that they draw potential customers into the brand, and let them explorer their diverse range of products. I currently have my 2nd Steinhart waiting for me at home to be opened on Christmas Day. I see myself getting more watches from them in the future, I look on here everyday to see what new things they have and see everyone's awesome acquisitions, comments, and posts. They got a customer for life from me, and I owe it to that Ocean One Vintage Red. Sorry for the long post, but just my thoughts.


----------



## fristil

Damn, this debate is getting out of hand! Homage watches has been Steinharts business model since theive started. They will come up with a their own style, based on the submarine case (Ocean 2). Newton made a really good point, totally agree there.

Anyway, on to business!

Just ordered this Vintage GMT, yeah, I like the look alot!
and while I was on it  I put a Vintage Red in the basket too 

So please Gunther! No more new models this year! My x-mas account is drained and there will be no christmas presents for the family (maybe a few)
Will post pics when they arrive, hopfully before christmas

//Mike


----------



## Chromejob

fristil said:


> ... Just ordered this Vintage GMT, yeah, I like the look alot!
> and while I was on it  I put a Vintage Red in the basket too
> //Mike


Hey, order me one, too, would ya?


----------



## Riker

Congrats fris, two great watches on their way.........

There won't be any new watches before Christmas, but in the new year it is game on........:-!



fristil said:


> Damn, this debate is getting out of hand! Homage watches has been Steinharts business model since theive started. They will come up with a their own style, based on the submarine case (Ocean 2). Newton made a really good point, totally agree there.
> 
> Anyway, on to business!
> 
> Just ordered this Vintage GMT, yeah, I like the look alot!
> and while I was on it  I put a Vintage Red in the basket too
> 
> So please Gunther! No more new models this year! My x-mas account is drained and there will be no christmas presents for the family (maybe a few)
> Will post pics when they arrive, hopfully before christmas
> 
> //Mike


----------



## pestilence666

wah, i read it and i like...speechless...

anyway, you cant always pleased everyone...if you dont like, then leave it... but for me, i always thank steinharts design, i cant spend $6000 for a watch and wear it everyday and get scratch on it 

thanks for steinharts who give us this range, affordable and build like a tank... i won't scratch it in purpose too...

i owned their aviation, and its a good design and quality.... im sad it has bit scratch now 

this gmt is in my list, after proteus perhaps


----------



## pestilence666

Riker said:


> Congrats fris, two great watches on their way.........
> 
> There won't be any new watches before Christmas, but in the new year it is game on........:-!


dont like this.... it keep make me curious on whats next...and re-calculate my budget again 

cant wait to see whats next!!!


----------



## jfdupuis

Well just placed my order for one. Do you guys have any idea how long it takes for them to ship out? I haven't heard back from the company.

Cheers,

JF


----------



## bottom of the ninth

jfdupuis said:


> Well just placed my order for one. Do you guys have any idea how long it takes for them to ship out? I haven't heard back from the company.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> JF


 My guess is 3-5 days and you should have it on your wrist! Enjoy it, they are a great looking, well made timepiece! Happy Holidays!


----------



## jfdupuis

Thanks! I've already had my fair share or steinhart/debaufre so I know they're very nice quality pieces. I'm very interested to see how the double antireflective coating is going to look too. That's not typically offered by steinhart.


----------



## mikeb

Just got mine - it is beautiful!


----------



## jfdupuis

Post some pics!!! Lucky Ba*****!!!


----------



## CanadaGoose

Yes pics please!! I'm dying to see wrist shots of this thing..


----------



## mikeb

pics will be forthcoming, loving this watch


----------



## fristil

pics pics pics pics, be the first one to post pics of this watch 

//Mike


----------



## jfdupuis

can't wait to see them. Hopefully mine will show up soon too  (even though I just placed my order about 4 hours ago )


----------



## Chromejob

mikeb said:


> Just got mine - it is beautiful!


Well, of COURSE it's beautiful, it's a _Steinhart. _ :roll: But...


----------



## Engi

Waiting for a lot of PICS !!!!!!

Ciao

Engi


----------



## jfdupuis

I want pics too!!!! Mine should leave Germany on Monday! Can't freaking wait!


----------



## CanadaGoose

Ahhhhh the suspense is killing me... lol


----------



## Triton

jfdupuis said:


> Thanks! I've already had my fair share or steinhart/debaufre so I know they're very nice quality pieces. I*'m very interested to see how the double antireflective coating is going to look too. That's not typically offered by steinhart.*


Every Steinhart with a domed sapphire comes with this feature, and not only since yesterday! b-)


----------



## jfdupuis

Okay. Didn't know that. I'm pretty sure that my Ocean 1 black did not have the double AR coating.


----------



## edwinwalke

I thought I asked once and was told by Gunter in an email that all the sapphire crystals on the Oceans had anti-reflective coating on the inside. I see today on the website that it makes no mention of it for the Oceans other than the Ocean Vintage GMT. Just states that it is a sapphire crystal. Anyone know the answer?


----------



## travis

heywatchit said:


> Finally an Ocean without the Mercedes hands...I LOVE IT! Hope there are more to come...


+1. Not a fan of the mb or viper head hands. Great looking and a value!


----------



## Riker

Double AR on the inside Ed.........



edwinwalke said:


> I thought I asked once and was told by Gunter in an email that all the sapphire crystals on the Oceans had anti-reflective coating on the inside. I see today on the website that it makes no mention of it for the Oceans other than the Ocean Vintage GMT. Just states that it is a sapphire crystal. *Anyone know the answer*?


----------



## edwinwalke

Thanks for clarifying that. I would put it on the website to avoid any conclusions a perspective customer may draw.


----------



## picklepossy

Regardless of what people think that it is a copy, I personally think and believe that Gunter has done an amazing job on this watch and for the price point that we can all agree on can't be beaten. I plan on ordering this watch in the next few days. Also, I emailed Gunter to find out if he can place a cyclops on it for the date. Regardless, this watch will be part of my collection very soon.


----------



## chuckf1

jfdupuis said:


> I want pics too!!!! Mine should leave Germany on Monday! Can't freaking wait!


OK......I'll go first.

Gunter was accomodating enough to send a leather strap with the time-piece



























Lume shots are hard with a point and click camera but here's one with the watch on its original steel bracelet.


----------



## CanadaGoose

That's a great looking watch... Making me want to spend money now..


----------



## DolphinS3

Hi All,
My first post on this forum, so go easy on me. I've been lurking and reading the Steinhart Forum for a few months now. I wanted to get an black Ocean GMT but when I saw the Vintage GMT on the Steinhart website last week I knew that I had to change my mind. My order was placed after a few emails exchanged with Gunter, and after a week of waiting my lovely new Steinhart has arrived from Augsburg  The white box packaging was a bit damaged but the watch inside was a-ok. Initial impressions are its a lovely watch and to be honest I don't care whether it looks like a Rolex or not. For the money I think its great!

Merry Xmas to all the Steinhart fans!

DolphinS3


----------



## jfdupuis

Congrats! You HAVE to post pictures now! Can't leave us hanging like that


----------



## fristil

Mine was sent today  and it's x-mas week so I wont see mine + Vintage Red untill next week. 

//Mike


----------



## Chromejob

Not to be a broken record hyper for Watch Obsession, but I bet the Obsession 1 (with orange contrast thread) would look neat with this watch. I find myself now hoping that a Ocean GMT DLC (still in planning-rumor phase) will have an orange hand vice green.... :think:


----------



## jfdupuis

Mine was sent this morning as well. If you're in Sweden, you sure get it this week. They shipped mine by Fedex Express and it's scheduled to be delivered by the 22nd. I highly doubt that it will but...


----------



## fristil

jfdupuis said:


> Mine was sent this morning as well. If you're in Sweden, you sure get it this week. They shipped mine by Fedex Express and it's scheduled to be delivered by the 22nd. I highly doubt that it will but...


With dpd it takes longer  hopefully it will show up next monday.


----------



## chuckf1

jfdupuis said:


> Congrats! You HAVE to post pictures now! Can't leave us hanging like that


On the leather strap, that Steinhart sent me:



















and lume shot on the original metal bracelet.


----------



## jfdupuis

Very nice!! Can't wait to get mine. Fedex still says By Dec. 22 but according to their site, it hasn't even been picked up from the company so. I'm thinking mid week last week is a more realistic date.


----------



## fristil

Mine got picked up now  that only took 5 days!
Well, well I guess they are real busy this time of year, shouldnt complain, but you all know how it is to wait for something 

//Mike


----------



## edwinwalke

Well they didn't last long. Checked the website this morning and they are back to preorder status with 15 January as the projected new shipping date. Either they didn't get many in the first run or they are really going like hot cakes. I hope it the later.


----------



## picklepossy

I just got an email this morning after asking when I could expect shipment. I purchased my watch on Dec 20 and at that time there was no indication on there website that there is a back order. Anyhow, this mornings email said the watch will ship in the second week of January and that there were too many orders. It is what it is. So I will ring in the New Year with a new Steinhart. My first one and then hoping for 2 more soon after that.


----------



## jfdupuis

Mine landed in Memphis last night and is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow. I'm actually leaving town today at lunch time until Monday! I was really hoping that by some miracle I would get it before I left for the holidays, but I guess I'll have to wait. I'll have another little christmas when I get back and open that nice white box from Steinhart


----------



## es335

Questions: Does Grovana make these for Steinhart? Is this just a rebadged new old stock (NOS) Grovana with a Steinhart branded dial or not? Grovana apparently made the Avier Adventurists. If not a rebadged Grovana, then how is it different than the Avier and who makes this?

What's the lug height on these (i.e. from tip of a bottom lug to tip of a top lug)? That Avier was 51 mm way too long IIRC. I'm hoping this Steinhart would have more classic dimensions -- the classic 48mm lug length. Web site of the Steinhart lists some dimensions but not lug length (only width). Anyone know?


----------



## es335

Also, does the bracelet taper like a Rolex?


----------



## edwinwalke

es335 said:


> Also, does the bracelet taper like a Rolex?


The Lug to Lug distance is 50-51mm. The bracelet flexes at the end of the lug so it really does not add much width. Take a look at the pictures on the Steinhart site. Which Rolex are you talking about. I have a 1680 Sub with 9315 bracelet with 280 end links and the Steinhart Bracelet is designed in a similar fashion -- Bracelet attached to the case with a spring bar going through the end link.


----------



## Triton

es335 said:


> Questions: Does Grovana make these for Steinhart? Is this just a rebadged new old stock (NOS) Grovana with a Steinhart branded dial or not? Grovana apparently made the Avier Adventurists. If not a rebadged Grovana, then how is it different than the Avier and who makes this?
> 
> What's the lug height on these (i.e. from tip of a bottom lug to tip of a top lug)? That Avier was 51 mm way too long IIRC. I'm hoping this Steinhart would have more classic dimensions -- the classic 48mm lug length. Web site of the Steinhart lists some dimensions but not lug length (only width). Anyone know?


Steinhart hasn't worked with Grovana for several years now, which is also about the time, when Steinhart also seized to be a private label brand. Who makes the Steinhart watches? Steinhart does!


----------



## es335

So how does the MKII LRRP differ from the Steinhart (other than the MKII LRRP being about $800 more expensive and having a rotating frictionless bezel)?


----------



## lgking

_"So how does the MKII LRRP differ from the Steinhart (other than the MKII LRRP being about $800 more expensive and having a rotating frictionless bezel)?"

_The GMT hand appears to be in the correct position. All (most) of the photos of the Steinhart show the GMT hand in an incorrect position.


----------



## tmoris

es335 said:


> So how does the MKII LRRP differ from the Steinhart (other than the MKII LRRP being about $800 more expensive and having a rotating frictionless bezel)?


from what i read the mkii hands and sizes are closer to the original rlx watch, while steinharts not so much. you can find more to read about sizes etc here


----------



## es335

Folks, could it be that the Steinhart has chosen to recess back the orange hand's triangle (in relation to the Rolex 1655) so that it doesn't obscure the date window? Both the Rolex 1655 and MKII LRRP's orange hand will actually cover up the date window when the orange 24 hour hand passes overhead. In contrast, it appears the Steinhart's recessed triangle on the 24 hour hand will not obstruct the date window.

So both the MKII LRRP and Steinhart both use the same grade ETA movement?


----------



## delco714

Doesn't the mkII use a higher grade movement? I personally asked Steinhart what movement was in the black GMT back in November and they said it was the most basic grade 2893 available.


----------



## es335

delco714 said:


> Doesn't the mkII use a higher grade movement? I personally asked Steinhart what movement was in the black GMT back in November and they said it was the most basic grade 2893 available.


MKII web site states: "ETA 2893-2 (Elabore grade"


----------



## edwinwalke

The most basic ETA 2893-2 is the Elabore. This movement is made in three grades Elabore, Top and COSC Chronometre. The ETA 2824-2 come in four grades Standard, Elabore, Top and COSC. According to what Gunter told me back in September, they use the Elabore grades in their watches with the exception of some of the Special editions which have the Top grade. This link with take you to the ETA site that has all the documents on their movements: https://secure.eta.ch/CSP/DesktopDefault.aspx?tabindex=2&tabid=28


----------



## es335

Thanks. So MKII and Steinhart both have the exact same movement in their 1655 homages?


----------



## delco714

es335 said:


> MKII web site states: "ETA 2893-2 (Elabore grade"


Good to know. I couldn't think straight (been studying too much), and wasn't sure elaboré was the right one so I didn't say it. And I'm surprised, a little, that mkII doesn't use a higher grade. Well just goes to show you the great bang for the buck steinhart dishes out, eh?


----------



## jibzz

Just got mine today


----------



## Jambi

I happen to have inherited an original 1973 Rolex Explorer II ref. 1655 from my late father, and while I love this watch very much, not just for its elegant design and world famous durability, but because I saw the man I loved and respected more than any other, wear this very watch for years. That being said, he put the watch through its paces. Its acrylic crystal has been buffed so many times, I doubt the original 100 meter depth rating is still trustworthy. The dial and indices are dingy with the well known patina like other Rolexes of its era, the lume is long gone, and the bracelet was so played out, I was scared to wear it for fear of losing the entire time piece, were the bracelet to fail. I do still occasionally wear the watch on a Maratac Zulu, but honestly, it is such a prized heirloom that I really can't ever relax when I'm out with it on. It needs refurbishing badly, but the price tag on that is staggering. What I mean to say is, I am lucky enough to own the original, and I still don't get to enjoy it much, not in a everyday wear mode. I have ordered the Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military model, and expect it to arrive any day now, but I also intend to get the homage to my Explorer. Think about it; it only makes sense. Its a functional, beautiful watch, with updated features, a quality workhorse of a Swiss movement, and at a price that I won't feel guilty about putting my own wear and tear on it. Personally, I am grateful that Steinhart has afforded people like me, that is to say, persons of modest means, the chance to own quality watches, that copy tried and true designs, and are still not crappy counterfits. I looked up the price of a restored version of my Rolex the other day: it currently goes for $14,500. I think its safe to say that Steinhart is the ONLY real option for folks like me. I could NEVER replace that Rolex if it were lost or stolen.


----------



## ualboeing777

Wow...don't understand why some are so against the Steinhart homage models. (But everyone is entitled to their opinion) I absolutely love this design, and have just ordered one...can't wait for it to arrive. I will enjoy wearing it as much as my Doxa Sharkhunter or Rolex Sub 5513. Thank you Steinhart for the opportunity to own a watch with a style that otherwise would be unaffordable for most.


----------



## AlphaWolf777

ualboeing777 said:


> Wow...don't understand why some are so against the Steinhart homage models. (But everyone is entitled to their opinion) I absolutely love this design, and have just ordered one...can't wait for it to arrive. I will enjoy wearing it as much as my Doxa Sharkhunter or Rolex Sub 5513. Thank you Steinhart for the opportunity to own a watch with a style that otherwise would be unaffordable for most.


Agreed!


----------



## mccl88

me too.....


----------



## hiririk00

GREAT !!


----------



## Nautilus71

*Hi,

Could somebody please tell me the Diameter of the Dial!!??

Thank you and sincerely yours...;-)*



Bertelsen said:


> Details here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks great!


----------



## Watchuthinking

The dial disc is 30.45mm in diameter. I can't remember the case aperture dimension, but can measure it if you need it.


----------



## Nautilus71

Watchuthinking said:


> The dial disc is 30.45mm in diameter. I can't remember the case aperture dimension, but can measure it if you need it.


*@Watchuthinking,

Thank you very, very much for your help!!!*


----------



## Sixracer

Where are all the Ocean Vintage GMTs?

Steinhart out of stock. Only a handful sold on WuS or eBay in the past few months. 

Small production run? A treasured piece of everyone's collection?


----------



## dungooley

I got one from the last batch and its a Beautiful watch which looks and feels much more valuable than what I paid for it. My first but not last Steinhart 


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrDagon007

It is a nice watch. 
One area of improvement would be the clasp. It is one of these fingernail breaking kind of things, a clasp with side pushers would have been more comfortable.
Even so it is one of the highlights in the ocean homage series, a great design. Lume is for a change acceptable. the bracelet feels nice as well.
It is my only GMT watch (well, I have a few G-Shocks with useful multi city info but I guess that doesn't count), so that is quite cool but I have to say that I am not yet fully sold on the necessity of a GMT hand. I travel quite a bit but I never found it particularly hard to add or substract a few hours to predict the other time.


----------



## Sixracer

Hi all, is the GMT hand on the Vintage GMT independently settable? 
Does it jump to 60 or 30 min increments when set? 

I like the the ability to track multiple time zones so the coke Ocean GMT is tempting but I love this design and the brushed bezel on this bad boy.


----------



## der_koelner

It jumps in 60 min increments and is therefore settable the same way as with the other Ocean GMTs...they all use the same movement (ETA 2893-2). You cannot - however - rotate the bezel on the Vintage GMT!


----------



## balzebub

So I just got my first Steinhart the Ocean Vintage GMT on 4/9, two days ago. It's a solidly built watch with a nice bracelet, wish it came with a push button clasp though. The lume for the hour and minute markers are weaker than expected while the lume on the hands are strong...But overall still legible in the dark. Time keeping still too early to tell, but mine is running slow out of the box -5 to -9s per day.










However if you look at the pic, my GMT hand seems off by a wee bit?

What about you guys? Any one else ordered and received a new GMT from Steinhardt? Any misaligned hands?

Sent via carrier pigeons


----------



## Chromejob

It can take mechanical watches a few days or weeks to "settle in" and keep good time. I'd give it alternating days of wear, and shelf with the crown up, wear, shelf with crown down or dial up, rinse, repeat. -5 to -9 seconds a day isn't too bad though. More than that and I'd be concerned -- but give it a month to settle in. 

Just my suggestions, not to be mistaken for expert advice.


----------



## Sixracer

Mine can't be far behind yours. Ordered it just after they became available. Let's see, been waiting since about January to get this watch for various reasons. Pretty excited.


----------



## GeeAus

Hello Balzebub, congratulations on your new watch, looks great. I ordered the same watch as you a few days later, hope to see my soon. I agree with Chromejob on letting the mechanical movement settle over the next month. Before ordering the OV GMT I did a lot of reading particularly concerning the early problems with the GMT being out of alignment, an issue I thought had passed a few years ago. I will say forums tend to obsess over small details and I do not know an acceptable visual standard, will be interested to hear what those more knowledgeable than me think. As an aside I feel sorry for Steinhart, being an internet based brand, we all tend to highlight our issues on the net for all to read, I am sure there are plenty of issues at the local Omega AD we never get to read about. One thing I did read was that the accepted standard for accuracy of the GMT hand was - + 2 minutes, which sounds right for the small reading opportunity on the dial.

I might say that looking at your hour hand in the above photo, if you draw a line to the marker I don't think it hits the 11 marker dead on either. You could work out how many minutes your GMT hand is off by moving the minute hand past the hour till the GMT hand aligns. Good luck, seems an easy and inexpensive fix for a watchmaker to recalibrate the hands if it is determined unacceptable. Even if Steinhart don’t cover it but it troubles you should be easy to get fixed. I personally would get it fixed because I now notice it. Even paying for it yourself you will still have a nice watch at a reasonable price, though I hope it is covered. My condolences it does take the gloss off a new purchase.


----------



## balzebub

Strangely, after wearing it for 3 days and using the GMT hand to indicate another time zone. The GMT hand is now more or less aligned. This is my watch at 1101am 









Would love to see other new owners report in with regards to their GMT hand alignment. Hopefully there won't be many with issues?


----------



## GeeAus

Congratulations, I would call that aligned. Seems they must wear into alignment! Cant wait to get mine.


----------



## der_koelner

Yep, wearing the watch for a certain time after adjusting the GMT Hand is what I experienced as well....applies to my watches with an ETA 2893. regardless of Steinhart btw.


----------



## GeeAus

Der Koelner, thank you for the reassuring news, good to know they sort themselves out.


----------



## ttparrot

Received mine on Saturday. Put it on a nato I had bought in ready. Wasn't sure at first, but having spent the weekend with it I really like it. Tried it on the bracelet, but much prefer on the nato. I hate to say it though, but YES my GMT hand is five minutes behind. Such a pain in the *** because you wait for months for the watch to become available and when it finally does you order it with much excitement. I too had read that there used to be an issue with the GMT hand, but thought that it was resolved. The choice now is whether to return for a refund or mess around getting it fixed. A small problem like this takes the shine off a new purchase.


----------



## mrklabb

ttparrot said:


> Received mine on Saturday. Put it on a nato I had bought in ready. Wasn't sure at first, but having spent the weekend with it I really like it. Tried it on the bracelet, but much prefer on the nato. I hate to say it though, but YES my GMT hand is five minutes behind. Such a pain in the *** because you wait for months for the watch to become available and when it finally does you order it with much excitement. I too had read that there used to be an issue with the GMT hand, but thought that it was resolved. The choice now is whether to return for a refund or mess around getting it fixed. A small problem like this takes the shine off a new purchase.
> View attachment 1626074
> View attachment 1626075


Watch looks great, GMT alignment issue royally sucks.


----------



## ttparrot

Cheers. Have contacted Steinhart, but waiting for a reply. Feel like sending back for a refund, but it does look good.


----------



## Pakz

Well, the alignment issue only really bothers you for the first few weeks/months, really.
Mine is 8-9minutes off, I really didn't feel like sending it back, local watchsmiths that I could find were too expansive (demanding 60€ for the fix) so I thought wtf, I'll keep it that way. At the beginning I was bothered every time I looked at it. Now, it's really a non-issue.
Didn't get better with time and wear, though...


----------



## Sixracer

Got mine today!! It looks great and very comfortable to wear. Much sleeker looking than my Ocean Vintage Military (which I will always love, don't get me wrong). 
Quick pic of it ....








GMT hand seems to be spot on (within maybe a min). I was careful to set the watch to midnight to line all the hands up before set the current time. Maybe this is obvious but are you guys sure you didn't create the issue when you set the watch?


----------



## der_koelner

Another strap idea....matching the GMT hand color. Not the greatest wristhot, hope it shows how it now looks like ;-)


----------



## ttparrot

der_koelner said:


> Another strap idea....matching the GMT hand color. Not the greatest wristhot, hope it shows how it now looks like ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1630103
> 
> 
> View attachment 1630104


that's nice. I was thinking of trying it on a vintage brown leather strap.
if anyone has, I would love to see it.


----------



## ttparrot

Sixracer said:


> Got mine today!! It looks great and very comfortable to wear. Much sleeker looking than my Ocean Vintage Military (which I will always love, don't get me wrong).
> Quick pic of it ....
> View attachment 1629873
> 
> 
> GMT hand seems to be spot on (within maybe a min). I was careful to set the watch to midnight to line all the hands up before set the current time. Maybe this is obvious but are you guys sure you didn't create the issue when you set the watch?


Just tried this. Set to midnight and all of a sudden the hands are perfectly aligned. Can't quite figure out why though. Am I being stupid. Not that I care, I'm just happy the gmt hand is correct. I shall sleep well tonight. Nice one Sixracer.


----------



## GeeAus

I just wanted to update this thread with my experience of the OV GMT. I received mine two days and like Sixracer said adjusted the GMT hand with hands at midnight. I had read this elsewhere regarding the 2893 movement and Sixracer comments reinforced it. I believe (from reading, can't confirm) it is required because the GMT complication in the 2893 movement is driven by the day function. It seems it by the way you control the GMT and date on the same position of the crown, just by turning alternate directions.

My GMT hand seems near enough to spot on, especially for an hour hand as the minutes are still read by the minute hand. My OV GMT has been losing a consistent 2 seconds per day out of the box, pretty happy with that! I just wanted to say it seems the GMT hand issue is actually not a problem and people can order with confidence.


----------



## dgbaker

Posted this info. in another topic

One can manipulate the GMT hand to line up accurately by moving the hour's hand back and forth over an hour marker by 5-8 minutes.


----------



## GeeAus

Thanks Dgbaker, will use your technique to get it absolutely perfect.


----------



## Pakz

dgbaker said:


> Posted this info. in another topic
> 
> One can manipulate the GMT hand to line up accurately by moving the hour's hand back and forth over an hour marker by 5-8 minutes.


I'll sure try that tonight! Thanks for the info!


----------



## El Loco Norwegian

H.Solo said:


> No, its a fixed bezel!


Does anyone know if the bezel can be removed, or is it part of the case? I would absolutely love it if the bezel could be modified to fit on a Rolex 216570. I really like the 216570, but hate the bezel. The picture is of an Explorer II HTE (Hillary Tenzing Expedition - not made by Rolex). It was made in 88 pcs, and they cost a bundle. But this watch, to me looks AMAZING! This is what the Explorer II should have looked like. At 42mm (same as the Steinhart) it's probably a 216570 with a specially made bezel, and with aged lume. If the bezel from Steinhart could be fitted I would be a happy camper.


----------



## ttparrot

El Loco Norwegian said:


> Does anyone know if the bezel can be removed, or is it part of the case? I would absolutely love it if the bezel could be modified to fit on a Rolex 216570. I really like the 216570, but hate the bezel. The picture is of an Explorer II HTE (Hillary Tenzing Expedition - not made by Rolex). It was made in 88 pcs, and they cost a bundle. But this watch, to me looks AMAZING! This is what the Explorer II should have looked like. At 42mm (same as the Steinhart) it's probably a 216570 with a specially made bezel, and with aged lume. If the bezel from Steinhart could be fitted I would be a happy camper.
> 
> View attachment 1638997


i couldn't agree more. This version of the explorer ii is gorgeous. The numbers on the bezel of the ordinary model are way too chunky. You have good taste. I doubt if the bezel will come off the steinhart though. Do you have the 216570 or is it just hypothetical?


----------



## Sixracer

Hi all, 
I have been tracking accuracy in my recently acquired OVGMT and thought I would post some results. 
It is currently loosing 4.6s per day, not bad!









As as for the GMT hand, mine too seems to be about 7 mins behind the hour hand. I did set all hands to 12 before setting the time. I will try adjusting then hour hand as stated above.

Even so the watch is great! Such a fantastic looking dial. I can't get enough Steinhart!


----------



## DKS2375

Here are photos of my first Steinhart watch. I placed my order on 9/4/14 and received the package on 9/15/14. I also received a $20.39 Duty and Tax Invoice from FedEx this past week.

I currently own several Rolex and Omega watches. I can say that I have been impressed with the quality of the Ocean Vintage GMT. I have read reviews regarding the GMT hand not properly aligning on a 24 hour marker when the hour hand is at 12 o'clock. However, the GMT hand on mine aligns perfectly when the hour hand is at 12. It is also keeping time at +1 sec per day.

So, I'm not sure if I just got lucky or if this is an indication of the quality of Steinhart watches. Either way, I am extremely pleased with mine.


----------



## yankeexpress

DKS2375 said:


> Here are photos of my first Steinhart watch. I placed my order on 9/4/14 and received the package on 9/15/14. I also received a $20.39 Duty and Tax Invoice from FedEx this past week.
> 
> I currently own several Rolex and Omega watches. I can say that I have been impressed with the quality of the Ocean Vintage GMT. I have read reviews regarding the GMT hand not properly aligning on a 24 hour marker when the hour hand is at 12 o'clock. However, the GMT hand on mine aligns perfectly when the hour hand is at 12. It is also keeping time at +1 sec per day.
> 
> So, I'm not sure if I just got lucky or if this is an indication of the quality of Steinhart watches. Either way, I am extremely pleased with mine.
> 
> View attachment 1657922
> View attachment 1657923


To avoid paying US duty, avoid FedEx. This is why I buy my Steinharts and Squale from Dealer Gnomon in Asia. They send by EMS which is fast and safe. I do pay the extra cost of expedited shipping at checkout.

Problem is Gnomon is out of stock of many Oceans series currently.


----------



## yankeexpress

Edit: Gnomon has new Steinhart stock 10/11/14. Just received the email.


----------



## rdwatch

GeeAus said:


> I just wanted to update this thread with my experience of the OV GMT. I received mine two days and like Sixracer said adjusted the GMT hand with hands at midnight. I had read this elsewhere regarding the 2893 movement and Sixracer comments reinforced it. I believe (from reading, can't confirm) it is required because the GMT complication in the 2893 movement is driven by the day function. It seems it by the way you control the GMT and date on the same position of the crown, just by turning alternate directions.
> 
> My GMT hand seems near enough to spot on, especially for an hour hand as the minutes are still read by the minute hand. My OV GMT has been losing a consistent 2 seconds per day out of the box, pretty happy with that! I just wanted to say it seems the GMT hand issue is actually not a problem and people can order with confidence.


I've been waiting a couple months to see if constant running (watch kept on a winder and in rotation with 6 other autos, an O1V being one of them) might bring the GMT hand into better alignment (off about 7 minutes). But, there's been no change for the better.

I will give your method a try to see if I can bring it into complete alignment.

All else with the watch if spot on, and it is absolutely a favorite of mine. Runs on average 4 - 5 secs fast per day, checked multiple times per month over 3 months, btw. One of my most accurate autos.


----------



## yankeexpress

Until my new Vintage GMT arrives,










Wearing this


----------



## jgauto

balzebub said:


> So I just got my first Steinhart the Ocean Vintage GMT on 4/9, two days ago. It's a solidly built watch with a nice bracelet, wish it came with a push button clasp though. The lume for the hour and minute markers are weaker than expected while the lume on the hands are strong...But overall still legible in the dark. Time keeping still too early to tell, but mine is running slow out of the box -5 to -9s per day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However if you look at the pic, my GMT hand seems off by a wee bit?
> 
> What about you guys? Any one else ordered and received a new GMT from Steinhardt? Any misaligned hands?
> 
> Sent via carrier pigeons


Hi Balzebub, I've got exactly the same issue! It's been driving me nuts for the past couple of weeks and I've been searching the forums ever since getting it. No response from Steinhart yet. See my post here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ste...-gmt-hand-alignment-3088594.html#post27952930

I also read about setting all the hands at midnight to correct the issue but isn't that risky given you shouldn't mess with the date between 21:00 and 03:00? The GMT hand is linked to the date isn't it?


----------



## jgauto

GeeAus said:


> I just wanted to update this thread with my experience of the OV GMT. I received mine two days and like Sixracer said adjusted the GMT hand with hands at midnight. I had read this elsewhere regarding the 2893 movement and Sixracer comments reinforced it. I believe (from reading, can't confirm) it is required because the GMT complication in the 2893 movement is driven by the day function. It seems it by the way you control the GMT and date on the same position of the crown, just by turning alternate directions.
> 
> My GMT hand seems near enough to spot on, especially for an hour hand as the minutes are still read by the minute hand. My OV GMT has been losing a consistent 2 seconds per day out of the box, pretty happy with that! I just wanted to say it seems the GMT hand issue is actually not a problem and people can order with confidence.


Hi GeeAus

I have the same issue (https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ste...-gmt-hand-alignment-3088594.html#post27952930)

Do you mean, set the time to midnight and THEN set the GMT hand to midnight also so all 3 hands are aligned? I've read you shouldn't set the date between 21:00 and 03:00 and since setting the GMT hand is "linked" to the date (clockwise for GMT setting, counter-clockwise for date) isn't this risky? I'm desperate for a fix so if this works I'd like to give it a go but not at the expense of messing up the date movement.

Any advice greatly appreciated! I'd rather avoid sending it back to Steinhart and them cracking open the case to fix it!

Thanks!


----------



## jarechu

I have already posted this in another thread, but just to let you know that I have been waiting for this watch a long time and today (exactly mid April) Steinhart has started to ship the new ones as promised. I have received an e-mail with the FedEx tracking number ;-)


----------

